# Hunter Orange vs new color



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Years ago the Hunter Orange was reconized as the "Safe" color to have so much on when hunting. At work there are areas we are suppose to wear one of the bight Green vest. On a whim I took one out into the woods, hung it next to the Orange....That darn green stood out like a beacon. I tried this in fields, woods, fir trees and in all cases, whew it was bright.
Any chance that the DNR may concider adapting another additional color such as the brighter florencent (sp) green?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

interesting question id like to see that reply on this one.. would we be getting into colors that would be within a spectrum animals could see easily though?


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Ozz, good question, I have no idea how deer will react to the bright green but it is a possiblity they can see it better than orange. I do know that the current hunter orange can have a bright yellow base that seems to attract more attension from Deer than my darker red based hunter orange.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It would be up to the legislature to change that law with legislative action.

As to what deer can see, they can't see colors. Some material might show up as a brighter grey shade. It's movement & smell that is most detectable by deer.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd say if it ain't broke don't fix it and I don't think it's broke yet. Also I wonder if the green would be more expensive.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I remember seeing something a couple of years ago about floursent pink. It looked dumb and stood out like a sore thumb. It stood out better than the orange. Even on 50/50 camo outfits. They also said that dear do not see that color so if you wore it on a camo pattern it would be more effective than the current hunters orange. I think a couple of states now say it is acceptable color. I have not heard anything eles about this in couple of years. Has anyone else?


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

I heard the same thing that game animals have been proven to be able to see orange to some extent but cannot see bright pink at all.....I believe there was a small article about in field and stream a few years back.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Boehr,
Do you know if squirrels can see colors or, like deer, do they see in shades of black and white? Just curious, I haven't been able to find the answer on the internet.
Thanks,
Butch


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

My question is, I wonder what these colors look like at dusk and dawn? I know the hunters orange sticks out like a sore thumb at those times.
Like Huntin Horseman said. If it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Squirrels see the same as deer I believe but not certain.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i can see me now in my hot pink hunting suit. "real men wear pink" alright guys lets calm down on this one. i can't even imagine a guy in his pink coveralls with a pink stocking cap on.
i think i could live with the neon green. artic cat colors you know.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

PINK?, Hunters don't wear pink  We would have to come up with a much manlier sounding name...florescent light lung blood color


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

From answerguy8

Just an FYI about the subject. I had read in an outdoor magazine many years ago that blaze orange was chosen because it tested best with people who had color blindness. The hot pink and flourescent green weren't seen well by color blind people. Blaze orange did the job best for the largest number of people.

One of the good ideas the DNR did was to allow blaze camo clothing to be acceptable attire for hunting. It's tougher for deer to see but still highly visible to humans.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Thread has came to a point that it serves no further purpose pertaining to law questions - closed


----------

